# 5DS Vs 5DSR?



## Cheekysascha (May 15, 2016)

I mainly do landscapes & some action stuff with athletes/friends but for that I have my 1DX so I'm looking at the 5DS to do my landscape work with/portraits, however looking at the whole no low pass filter vs with one of the two models I don't really know if there's a need for me to get the 5dsr over the 5ds

So i'm curious for those of you who had to choose between the S and SR which one did you end up going for? and what kind of photography are you using it for?


Also is there any reason for me to wait for the 5D4 if I already have a 1DX and 5D3 and don't shoot any video?


----------



## Larsskv (May 15, 2016)

Cheekysascha said:


> I mainly do landscapes & some action stuff with athletes/friends but for that I have my 1DX so I'm looking at the 5DS to do my landscape work with/portraits, however looking at the whole no low pass filter vs with one of the two models I don't really know if there's a need for me to get the 5dsr over the 5ds
> 
> So i'm curious for those of you who had to choose between the S and SR which one did you end up going for? and what kind of photography are you using it for?
> 
> ...



I bought the 5Ds, because I got it at a good price. I've read reviews where they say that it is a visible difference in sharpness, when pixel peeping (100%) in side by side comparison. At the same time, they said it was impossible to guess if a picture was taken with either one, if only looking at one picture. I'm very happy with the 5Ds.


----------



## nc0b (May 15, 2016)

I chose the R version, and have had no moire issues with a month of shooting. Does a great job with BIF coupled with 400mm f/5.6. I use the f/8 AF capability with the 100-400mm II and 1.4X TC III for wildlife. Recently spent two days at Sequoia National Park using the 5DsR.


----------



## Zeidora (May 15, 2016)

Got the R, so I get the last bit of resolution and sharpness. I mainly do nature/natural history and some landscapes. I had one moiree case with an insect eye (posted that somewhere here). Nature in general is sufficiently irregular that moiree is not coming up. Tree leaves are not like the infamous brick wall.


----------



## Bruce Photography (May 15, 2016)

I also choose the 5D SR because I've been very happy with both the Nikon D800E and even more so, the D810. Both of these don't have the AA filter. I've also been happy with the D7100 and the D7200 which also don't have the AA filter. I am a landscape and seascape photographer so I don't work with subjects with many straight lines but I do somewhat large prints (3 feet by 2 feet is my normal). 

I watched a Tony Northrup video comparing the D810 with the 5DSR and my take away was that the 5DSR did have greater detail due to its higher MP count. However I've seen myself where the 5DSR must be used carefully with a tripod to get the very best resolution. Otherwise the detail is no better than the D810 which is still excellent. 

I am still trying to like the 5DSR but I'm finding that I must expose quite carefully. With the Nikon gear I do post processing without as much regard as to the proper ISO but the Canon I need to be right on with the ISO and exposure. I'd also like to see a better clarification from Canon as to what their cameras support for electronic shutter. I've seen write ups but Canon needs to write a white paper defining how and when to use electronic shutter. Does it work with all lenses? Does it work with VR? All VR? On my Nikons I know exactly how to set the camera to use electronic shutter. I know reviewers have said it is clumsy but I find it very easy since I mostly use live view on a tripod. I'm not asking Canon to make a new feature or a new camera, I just want to know what the 5DS and 5DSR do for electronic shutter and stop being so coy about this feature.


----------



## Maiaibing (May 15, 2016)

Cheekysascha said:


> So i'm curious for those of you who had to choose between the S and SR which one did you end up going for? and what kind of photography are you using it for?



Got the 5DS/R because I got a good offer. I would let price determine the choice as you may be able to get the 5DS with a significant discount.

I use my 5DSR for everything & mostly shoot action shots. Its a truly great photographic tool. Significant upgrade from both 5DII and 5DIII. I cannot imagine any situation I would choose a 5DIII instead. 50 MPIX is addictive and the sensor is a visual step up from 5DII/5DIII.

Have only seen moire once so far after 3/4 year - and it was not bad. 

My guess is that it will complement your fast shooter perfectly.


----------



## Larsskv (May 15, 2016)

Bruce Photography said:


> I am still trying to like the 5DSR but I'm finding that I must expose quite carefully. With the Nikon gear I do post processing without as much regard as to the proper ISO but the Canon I need to be right on with the ISO and exposure. I'd also like to see a better clarification from Canon as to what their cameras support for electronic shutter. I've seen write ups but Canon needs to write a white paper defining how and when to use electronic shutter. Does it work with all lenses? Does it work with VR? All VR? On my Nikons I know exactly how to set the camera to use electronic shutter. I know reviewers have said it is clumsy but I find it very easy since I mostly use live view on a tripod. I'm not asking Canon to make a new feature or a new camera, I just want to know what the 5DS and 5DSR do for electronic shutter and stop being so coy about this feature.



In my experience, the auto exposure on the 5DS works excellently. It exposes so that highlights are recoverable in raw almost every scenario. Therefore I will usually have either shutter speed or ISO in auto mode, and are happy with the results. 

i didn't know that the 5DS offered an electronic shutter. I'm happy with using live view, to ensure there is no mirror slap. Maybe I'm not as picky as you.


----------



## Nitroman (May 15, 2016)

I'm a pixel picky pro and I happily bought the Canon 5Ds no r ...

Very little difference, and if i need more detail i find i can sharpen and get an increase in apparent resolution.

Both great cameras ... but the only person who will ever notice any difference will be you - and only when comparing the two cameras at 100% and side by side.


----------



## Zeidora (May 15, 2016)

Re when to use LV Silent mode (= electronic shutter), it never hurts, but can help. There are too many variables to give clear-cut indications, including tripod, head, mounting of lens, substrate, to name just a few obvious ones. I do not expect Canon to provide more information beyond of what is already available.

I shoot most with LV, and Silent mode is enabled. Or with flash. 

I don't have issues with exposure either for the "average" subject. With high/low key images exposure compensation is required, as anybody would expect. I mainly shoot in center weighted average metering, because I know how it will behave. Matrix/Zone metering is much less predictable, so I don't bother with it.


----------



## AlanF (May 15, 2016)

Lensrentals have analysed the differences between the resolution of the 5DS and 5DS R - the R is sharper:

https://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2015/06/canon-5ds-and-5ds-r-initial-resolution-tests/

TDP stated 10% sharper, I recall.

I have now taken 4000 shots of birds etc with the 5DS R and have one case of very mild Moire, and it was such a difficult example that the 5DS might have been caught as well.


----------



## bdunbar79 (May 15, 2016)

AlanF said:


> Lensrentals have analysed the differences between the resolution of the 5DS and 5DS R - the R is sharper:
> 
> https://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2015/06/canon-5ds-and-5ds-r-initial-resolution-tests/
> 
> ...



8-10% is not noticeable if standard sharpening is applied. Unless you can tell the difference between like 38 MP and 34.2 MP, for example.

I'm also not trying to be difficult but the bird photos with the 5DsR posted here on this site recently showed moire.


----------



## d (May 16, 2016)

I think people place too much emphasis on 5DS/5DSr moire/no-moire characteristics. I used to shoot fashion and garments in the studio daily on a 5D III, and would encounter images displaying moire on a weekly basis due to the nature of some fabrics. Men's suit jackets and pants were the most likely offenders, but synthetic underwear, swimsuits, and a lot of business shirts would also cause it.

The 5DS is certainly not immune to moire either - I managed to evoke some at a Canon test night at a local retailer, again on some finely-woven fabric in test setup, so it can happened, but just not quite to the degree that it would occur with the 5DSr sensor. I suspect the real-world difference, like with their respective resolving differences, is subtle.

I don't own either body yet, but given my experiences, if I were planning to purchase one, I'd be happy with either, and price would be the biggest factor in deciding which.

Cheers,
d.


----------



## MARSVANDER (May 16, 2016)

I went back and forth on the decision of S or S/R. I eventually went with the S for 2 reasons. I got the S for a great price compared to the extra cost of the S/R. Secondly, I digitize other artist's work, and one of my biggest clients paints on linen which is a repeating pattern I did not want to have any more problems with than I have to. I use the S primarily for landscapes and studio work. It is almost always on a tripod with a shutter release. The images are amazing and have so much detail to be printed large (1 client had a 6 foot by 8 foot print done for a hotel and the detail looked great even up close).
I'm not sure how much sharper the S/R is, but the S is absolutely amazing for what it is designed to do.
Hope this is helpful. The image was shot with the 5DS, Zeiss 21mm, ISO 100, F14, 5 second exposure. This is only a small jpeg sample but printed at 2 feet by 3 feet the detail is amazing.


----------



## AlanF (May 16, 2016)

bdunbar79 said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > Lensrentals have analysed the differences between the resolution of the 5DS and 5DS R - the R is sharper:
> ...



Sharpening cannot put back detail that has been lost by blurring, it usually just improves acutance and increases noise. I notice the difference when severely cropping, but when using most of the frame, the difference between a 5DS and the R would be minimal. It's when you are pushing to the limits that the incremental improvements become important. How many bird photos have you seen that have been affected by Moire? 1, 10 or a hundred?


----------



## bdunbar79 (May 16, 2016)

AlanF said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > AlanF said:
> ...



Not trying to argue. Just saying the practical difference between the two is 0. If you want to believe the R is way better, go for it. I won't stop you.


----------



## Kuja (May 16, 2016)

Did you check the test scene RAW samples for both DSR and DS on dpreview site?

http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/canon-eos-5ds-sr/8










When I was making the decision what camera to get, 
I have downloaded them both and converted them myself using DxO Optics Pro 10.

I have concentrated on the portion with the small text.

Here are the 100% crops from both cameras, I don't remember what the sharpening settings were.

To me, it seems that some of the the smallest letters are actually easier to read in the *5DS* file, 
because of the chromatic aliasing / false color that is a bit more prominent in the file from the 5DSR.

I have chosen the 5DS, since I mainly shoot people for advertising and fashion.

5DS sample first, 5DSR second:


----------



## j-nord (May 16, 2016)

I've seen 5DS go for a lot less than the 5DSR (more than the msrp difference). Maybe it's just a case of a small sample or maybe there is higher demand for the 5DSR. Either way it can make the decision more difficult if you are leaning towards the R. Im personally leaning towards the R (waiting for the 5DIV announcement before make any final purchase decisions) since the whole purpose for me is maximum detail. Shooting nature mostly, I'm not as concerned with moire. I am concerned with max detail when applying a decent crop.


----------



## jeffa4444 (May 26, 2016)

Very happy with my 5DS avoided the R version because of Moire concerns when I tested both cameras. 
Either way Im sure your lap up the great resolution.


----------



## scyrene (May 27, 2016)

Cheekysascha said:


> I mainly do landscapes & some action stuff with athletes/friends but for that I have my 1DX so I'm looking at the 5DS to do my landscape work with/portraits, however looking at the whole no low pass filter vs with one of the two models I don't really know if there's a need for me to get the 5dsr over the 5ds
> 
> So i'm curious for those of you who had to choose between the S and SR which one did you end up going for? and what kind of photography are you using it for?
> 
> ...



I chose the 5Ds because it was about 10% cheaper, and I've seen enough moiré in test shots to make me wonder (see the DPR shots posted above). Also even if the -R is sharper (I'm neutral on the subject), it's not worth the extra money for me. I'm shooting wildlife and macro, but also a bit of landscape and other stuff.

Bird feathers have a lot of repeating, close, parallel filaments. I'd be surprised if there wasn't moiré in quite a few of them. As for 'you can't get back sharpness' - it seems people are divided on this, some claiming that AA filter 'softness' is attuned and judicious sharpening can indeed match the 'extra sharpness' of an AA-free (or AA-neutralised) sensor. Finally, as someone else said, even the 5Ds experiences moiré on occasion, as any camera can - I was surprised to see some already, only having had the camera a couple of weeks, in the roof tiles of a cityscape shot. But each to their own...


----------

